# [Solved] sensors-detect (lm_sensors) doesn't detect anything

## solamour

It works in "kernel-3.0.6-gentoo", but anything after 3.1.x doesn't seem to detect the sensor. Specifically, I use the following, which works with 3.0.x.

```
        Device Drivers

            Multifunction device drivers (MFD_SUPPORT)

                Support for CS5535 and CS5536 southbridge core functions (MFD_CS5535)

```

When the sensors are not detected in 3.1.x+, dmesg shows that the kernel can't add it.

```
[    1.101351] cs5535-mfd 0000:00:0f.0: MFD add devices failed: -16

[    1.101976] cs5535-mfd: probe of 0000:00:0f.0 failed with error -16

```

This is when it's working (with 3.0.x kernel)

```
[    1.051296] cs5535-mfd 0000:00:0f.0: 5 devices registered.

```

I'd appreciate any suggestions on what to look for. Thank you.

__

solLast edited by solamour on Sat Jul 21, 2012 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bircoph

Problems may vary and an origin vastly depends on your kernel config and both kernel and lm_sensors versions.

Try to use the latest kernel and the latest lm_sensors.

Your kernel must have both HWMON and I2C enabled (with all helpers).

Anyway without the following information it is impossible to help you outside from plain guessing:

1) kernel version;

2) lm_sensors version;

3) kernel config;

4) output of sensors-detect (as root).

----------

## solamour

Here is the info. Let me know if there is anything missing.

1) kernel version

Linux geode 3.2.12-gentoo #1 Fri May 4 10:56:39 PDT 2012 i586 Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by AMD PCS AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

2) lm_sensors version

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.3.1  USE="-sensord -static-libs" 167 kB

3) kernel config

http://pastebin.com/nBVckHBn

4) output of sensors-detect (as root).

http://pastebin.com/aszKcnXw

__

sol

----------

## Bircoph

 *solamour wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux geode 3.2.12-gentoo
> 
> 

 

It looks like you've hit a kernel bug:

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel3.33.2.23.0.18

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13967

Try to use >=3.3.x kernel.

----------

## solamour

So I tried different versions of kernels and the result is as the following.

```
3.3.7       Not OK

3.2.12      Not OK

3.1.10      Not OK

3.0.36      Not OK

3.0.35      Not OK

3.0.33      Not OK

3.0.17-r2   OK

3.0.6       OK

```

Something must have been changed between 3.0.17-r2 and 3.0.33. I wasn't able to try versions between those two, because they weren't available in Portage.

One thing that I find strange is that the kernel configs for both 3.0.17-r2 (working) and 3.0.33 (non-working) are exactly same; other than the version number comment line, they are same to the letters.

3.0.17-r2

http://pastebin.com/PGY7C6CG

3.0.33

http://pastebin.com/XY9wSuS4

I'm rather stumped at this point. Please suggest where to go from here. Thank you.

__

sol

----------

## solamour

Turned out that I need to resort to the old method. Adding "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" in grub.conf solved the problem.

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

pointybirds, thanks for sharing the info.

__

sol

----------

